# [Monthly Movie Championships] BEST ACTION MOVIE!



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2008)

So I've been quite a bit under the weather for most of this month and I'm only getting a bit better now. Because of that, I've been rather lethargic and doing this didn't really appeal to me during the worst of it.

Now that I have my 'my dog ate my homework' excuse out of the way, its time once again for you NF to decide the best movie of a given genre. Our last winner chose as the genre for this month *Action Movie*.

Wikipedia defines the action genre as...


			
				Wikipedia lol said:
			
		

> The action genre is a class of creative works characterised by a greater emphasis on exciting action sequences than on character development or story-telling. It encompasses action films, action games and analogous media in other formats such as manga and anime.



As you can tell its rather hueg.

Therefore the actual contest will be among the best 32 choices from the elimination round. And because I started it later the field is so hueg, this contest will encompass January and February.

So you may be asking yourself,

*Whats in it for me?*
Well for one, bragging rights. Your movie is accepted as the best one by most of NF. Plus of course you get to pick the movie genre for next month. Oh and did I mention this contest will now feature the prize of sparkles and/or a > 150x150 avy? (unless Robo or a smod shoots this down later >.>)

*So how do I win lol?*
By participating 

In this thread nominate all the action movies you love. Please don't nominate shit because it won't win and you will be wasting yours and more importantly my time. But think of it as a bet. If you nominate a movie first and that movie goes on to win, you get the prize. And if you want that prize, keep involved by touting the value of that movie and voting for it when the time comes.
*
What do I do now?*

NOMINATE! All the best action movies you can think of, post em. More good movies you have, better your odds!

*tl;dr?*
Verily.

P.S.: Copypasta the IMDB list on this = neg


----------



## Katsura (Jan 11, 2008)

Ze Matrix.

I win yey.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2008)

Commando
Predator
Robocop

Take your pick


----------



## martryn (Jan 11, 2008)

The Transporter
Versus (the cult Japanese hit)
Live Free or Die Hard
Casino Royale
Layer Cake
Kill Bill Volume 1
The Professional
Way of the Gun
Brotherhood of the Wolf

We could post more than one, right?

EDIT:  Oh, God, and my number one pick, of course, is Smoking Aces.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Rock
Con Air
Face/Off
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Broken Arrow


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 11, 2008)

Fight Club. <3 I'll have to add more later.
Ohoh, Raiders of the Lost Ark, classic.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 11, 2008)

Die Hard.

I think that's all I can say.


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 11, 2008)

Rouge Assasin ( war )
Die hard series
Matrix
Smokin Aces
Equilibrium
Mortal Combat
The Punisher
Alien vs Predator
Terminator2
Blade series


----------



## keiiya (Jan 11, 2008)

- Mad Max 2 
- Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back 
- Die Hard
- Kill Bill Volume 1
- The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King
- Apocalypse Now
- Aliens
- The Bourne Supremacy
- Top Gun
- Blade Runner
- Braveheart
- Batman Begins
- Drunken Master
- Predator 
- Gladiator
- Grindhouse
- Lethal Weapon

I think most of these can be classified in some for or other as actions movies.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 11, 2008)

The Matrix
Terminator 2
LOTR: Return of the King
Kiss of the Dragon
Aliens
Invisible Target
Fearless
Saving Private Ryan
Die Hard
Predator
Transporter 2
The Incredibles (animated movies can count, right?)

I can go on, but that'll do for now


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 12, 2008)

Versus
Shoot 'Em Up
Grindhouse(Planet Terror mostly)
Aliens

Now to get some more, umm, possibly "common" ones.
Star Wars series
Matrix Series
Lotr series
Terminator
Spider-Man series
Indiana Jones series
Die Hard
Bourne Series



Blader Runner isn't action, It's a Sci-fi neo-noir.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2008)

Bump for :I


----------



## Denji (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll nominate 5 for now:

Die Hard
Commando
Total Recall
Face/Off
Air Force One


----------



## Ash (Jan 27, 2008)

V For Vendetta
Speed
Twister
The One (Jet Li)
Demolition Man
Resident Evil
Resident Evil: Apocalypse
Resident Evil: Extinction
The Chronicles of Riddick
Superman Returns


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2008)

- Enter The Dragon
- Die Hard
- The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
- Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back
- Fight Club
- The Crow
- Speed
- Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
- Top Gun
- Commando 
- The Matrix
- Terminator 2: Judgment Day 
- Predator 
- Fearless
- The Rock
- GoldenEye
- Con Air
- Saving Private Ryan
- Gladiator 
- Batman Begins
- The Chinese Connection (Jing wu men)
- Desperado
- Assassins 
- Rambo 
- Sin City

I don't like the fact that there are a lot of movies on my list that have already been said, but what can ya do..


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 25, 2008)

Meh, I put this off since there wasn't much participation and I really felt if you guys can't be bothered, why should I? But if I get 5 more posts of people entering, I'll start this up with the next round.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 25, 2008)

Enter the Dragon
Die Hard
CHILDREN OF MEN
The Matrix
Leon
Terminator 2
Bourne Trilogy
Fight Club
Goldeneye
Goldfinger
The Great Escape
The killer
Face off
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Police Story

I am very sure I have forgotten some but will add them in later!!


----------



## Wilham (Feb 25, 2008)

Bourne Trilogy.


----------



## Ash (Feb 25, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Meh, I put this off since there wasn't much participation and I really felt if you guys can't be bothered, why should I? But if I get 5 more posts of people entering, I'll start this up with the next round.



People aren't entering because all the good action movies have already been said, I think.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 25, 2008)

anything be stevean sigal


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 26, 2008)

Ong Bak
Fearless
Sin City
Gladiator


----------



## illusion (Feb 26, 2008)

Braveheart - The greatest action flick of all time.

Matrix trilogy - Close second.

Terminator 2 - When I first watched it when I was young, I thought to myself, man! I would vote for him if he ran for governor.

Jurrassic Park - Had me on the edge of my seat almost the entire movie, I again watched this when I was young.

Die Hard - This has to be on the list, as far as action goes, classic.


----------



## raxor (Feb 26, 2008)

Matrix

Terminator 2

Unleashed


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

300


----------



## plox (Feb 27, 2008)

im going to say jumper cause its the last movie ive seen

but yeah 300 and like indiana jones i guess


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 16, 2008)

Buono
Star Wars ep. 5
Star Wars ep. 3
Star Wars Ep. 4
Star Wars ep. 6
Star Wars ep. 2
3OO
Lord of the rings 3
Rambo
Raiders of the lost ark
King Kong
Fight Club
LOTR 2
LOTR
The Matrix
Kill Bill
Kill Bill 2
Black Hawk Down
Saving Private Ryan
Apocolpse now
Spidey 2
X-Men 2
Metropollis
Sin City
Aliens
Gladiator
Troy
BatMan Begins
Blade Runner
BraveHeart
The Patriot
Air Force 1
Die Hard
The general
The Bourn Ultimatum
Platoon
War of the worlds
007  
Sorry for the long listXD


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 17, 2008)

36th Chamber Of Shaolin
A Better Tomorrow 1 & 2
Battle Royale
Diry Harry
the Street Fighter trilogy
The Killer
Hard Boiled
First Blood
Terminator 1 & 2
Platoon
The Last Hunter
Kill Bill
Ong Bak
True Romance
Django
Keoma
Compañeros
Aragami
Executioners of Shaolin
Opium and the kung fu master
Boxer from Shangtung
Inglorious Bastards
Once Upon A Time In The West
Lonewolf & Cub - all the movies
Versus
Aragami


----------



## caboose5083 (Mar 27, 2008)

plox said:


> im going to say jumper cause its the last movie ive seen
> 
> but yeah 300 and like indiana jones i guess



for one jumper could have been so much better than it was, it had no back story and no real plot it was...not very good (mainly didn't hate it just for the ideas of teleporting.)

But no i really do think that "I am Legend", all the "matrix's", "star wars", and "Unleashed".


----------



## tryagain (Mar 28, 2008)

i agree, jumper could have been almost as conceptual as the matrix if its theory was explained in-depth


----------



## Lokiee The Undead (Apr 15, 2008)

The Good the Bad and the Ugly
Independance day


Only two action movies I glorify


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 24, 2008)

ong bak
street kings
the warlords
fearless


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 24, 2008)

caboose5083 said:


> But no i really do think that *"I am Legend"*, all the "matrix's", "star wars", and "Unleashed".



That movie wasn't a action film until the third act, which is when the movie turned into a pile of shit.


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2008)

Die Hard or Terminator 2.  I would venture to say Aliens but I think that's crossing the 'action genre' line too much.


----------



## Podman (Apr 27, 2008)

Hot Fuzz and Return of The Dragon


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2008)

Forbidden Kingdom


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 31, 2008)

So, this thread got fucked off didn't it .. someone might as well unsticky it.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 3, 2008)

lol, i am legend? noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

gladiator. period.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 6, 2008)

Once Upon a Time in China. All of them. Atleast the ones done by Jet Li.

Freaking epic series.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 9, 2008)

Im not into action films. buut... MATRIX!


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 9, 2008)

Batman Begins
The Dark Knight
Hellboy
Hellboy 2
Transformers

Is anyone going to do anyting with this thread?


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2008)

Matrix is all I can remember.


----------



## Waspinator (Sep 19, 2008)

Waspinator knows the best action movie.


----------



## JosefJoestar (Oct 14, 2008)

Predator
Terminator 1 and 2
Commando 
Die Hard 1 and 3


----------

